# Elite Car Care....



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Just a heads-up for these for those on here not familiar with them.....

I wasn`t either, until a couple of days ago, but ordered some stuff (new machine pads, clay, cloths, shampoo) ready for the spring detail on the beastie late on Monday night this week (bearing in mind it was the Bank Holiday), and the stuff arrived this morning, by courier, all neatly/tightly packed, and ship-shape ready to use.

Considering I only opted for the cheapest delivery option, as I`m not doing it until later next week, the service was first-class, and I shall DEFINITELY be using them again.

Well done Elite Car Care ! 8)


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

They are very good!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Totally agree, fantastic company to deal with!


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Agreed, they are fantastic!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Ordered a few bits from them the other week myself too great service over the holidays!


----------



## wozzajones (Feb 9, 2014)

I have used them for years and can't fault their services. Plus there is also a 5% Discount for any detailing world members! DW I think was the code!


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

wozzajones said:


> I have used them for years and can't fault their services. Plus there is also a 5% Discount for any detailing world members! DW I think was the code!


Cheers Wozza; didn`t know that !

One for next time I order ! 8)


----------

